# Fin Feather & Fur flies



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently went to Fin Feather & Fur to check out the fishing tackle and flies and bought a few. The 2nd cast with my fly right I hook a bluegill and abruptly lose it. I pull the hook in and notice the hook had been snapped right in half. I mean they look nice, but I've never seen a hook snap with a bluegill. Has anyone else had any experience with Fin Feather & Fur flies? And I'd like to know if it was a fluke, or if I should stay away from them in the future. Plus, I'm a little mad I spent $1.50 for two casts.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

it might have been week spot in the hook(fluke)...but that's my bet just because even the cheapest of cheep hooks don't normally snap they might bend but you never can tell


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

prolly was a faulty hook.. hey at least ya didn't lose a monster fish.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Although I never bought flies but some materials. But the past few years they are just absolutly pathetic stocking anything related to fly fishing! I can not even recommend them at all! The guy downstair in a that cubicle is so far below a dumb dimwit even if you ask him anything!


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Fin is the worst place to buy anything related to fly fishing!! They have not bought any new stock for years!! They say they don't have a call for it so why stock any new stuff. You need to go to places like Erie Outfitters or Chagrin Outfitters or even the Back Packers!! The best thing that the Fin could do is pack all of their fly stuff up and put it out of sight. Then you couldn't see what a poor selection they have!! The worst thing is I live ten minutes away from them.


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

@fishaholic
that is true, lol

to the other repliers, it looks like my decision to go to Fin for fly fishing was ill-advised. they did seem pretty cleaned out. Thanks for the stores you suggested, I'll have to go check them out!


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

GRADY228 said:


> Fin is the worst place to buy anything related to fly fishing!! They have not bought any new stock for years!! They say they don't have a call for it so why stock any new stuff. You need to go to places like Erie Outfitters or Chagrin Outfitters or even the Back Packers!! The best thing that the Fin could do is pack all of their fly stuff up and put it out of sight. Then you couldn't see what a poor selection they have!! The worst thing is I live ten minutes away from them.


Where is Erie Outfitters? I like the Backpackers shop or TMF in Ravenna, but Kames or Gander Mt isn't bad if your in the Canton area. 

I bought my license at FFF a last year and they were both rude and arrogant when I mentioned that I was a fly fisher.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

If you were at the Back Packers you were close, like ten minutes!!! Go north on rt 301 to 6, turn right and it is about 100 yards on the left. Also nice little shop is Chagrin River Outfitters, they are all fly fishing and very nice people.


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

GRADY228 said:


> If you were at the Back Packers you were close, like ten minutes!!! Go north on rt 301 to 6, turn right and it is about 100 yards on the left. Also nice little shop is Chagrin River Outfitters, they are all fly fishing and very nice people.


I was to the shop in Chagrin a few years back. 

I'll have to stop in at Erie Outfitters the next time I am at Backpackers but its difficult to get to from this area because you either have to crawl up 83 through that small towns or take I-71 and then I-90 west to Sheffield. Ive been to Anglersmail on Rt42 in Parma. The shop is tiny but the old man who runs it is knowledgeable and friendly.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

anglermail rules! by far my favorite shop. old school shop. cluttered and confortable. George, the owner is a great guy. 

erie outfitters is more bait shop style. there used to be a fly shop inside called the Golden Hackle, and it closed down. never been there when it was open. Erie outfitters is geared towards Pinners and lake fisherman.


----------

